# Need to turn a logo into a patch



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I designed a logo for a friend's company, and I'd like to have it done up into a patch to go on company caps (baseball type). It is not a simple graphic image but more photographic -- a great range of colours, etc. Is there a way, with all the advances in computer stuff, to turn it into a patch - maybe an iron-on transfer or something? Or can embroidery machines handle photographic range of gradations in colour now?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You probably need someone to digitize it. 

Check out www.emlibrary.com they make up new embroidery designs, and might be able to do a digitizing for you.

(Unless one of our HT'ers has digitizing equipment/software)


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

you could look for a local embroidery shop to help you...though if you want a photo quality design embroidered, it'll probably cost you a pretty penny. Screen printing wouldn't be as bad, depending on how many you wanted to make.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

An embroidered patch is going to be...difficult. 

But you can certainly do ceramic transfers for mugs and such...and the iron on inkjet papers are really good now for tshirts and the like.

a more patchlike tho..you'll want to reduce the color range. Screen printing can reproduce fairly complex images, but again..it's a simple flat object...and not a "patch".

You COULD (just thinking outloud here) reproduce the image using the inkjet printing...and then do a hi-profile edging, or outlining of certain sections? the name of the company in 3D with the rest of the image in high-quality printing.


----------

